# Worming rabbits ... when? what?



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

I've been looking for more information on worming rabbits but don't seem to be finding much. Neither of the books I have cover it and most of the online info I've found so far is not very specific.

For those of you who keep rabbits in cages, do you worm routinely?

What do you worm with, how much per rabbit and how often?


----------



## johnsmb (Apr 15, 2007)

I think the common wormers are piperazine and ivermectin. We haven't wormed yet - haven't had the rabbits too long yet. But I think I plan to worm maybe twice a year since the rabbits go to shows. If they were just staying home all the time and on a wire floor maybe there is not as much need for worming......


----------



## mamato3 (Nov 1, 2008)

Ive been wondering the same thing i raise meat rabbits so i thought about using DE. Would it be safe to use? If so its a more natural


----------



## o&itw (Dec 19, 2008)

Colony raising might present a whole list of new porblems, but if one is raising cage rabbits, there should be no reason to ever have to worm them, unless you got infected stock in the first place, or you don't have wire floor cages.
To be honest, I have never even heard of worming rabbits before I got on this forum and I have raised rabbits for years and years. Most animals raised on the ground should not have to be wormed except in unusual situations, but the natural immunity has been bred out of them for so many years that it has become a problem in horses, and sheep/goats are in an awful state.


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

Sometimes you will have to deworm rabbits. It's no big problem if they have worms. If you some research you will see that thier are 13 parasites that rabbits can be affected by. The most common are tapeworms, threadworms and coccidia. The first two can be seen by us. Hay might be responsible for bringing the parasites to the rabbits. They can also become infected by cats. 

You can use safeguard for rabbits, piperazine and ivermectin. Ivermectin has not been tested in rabbits for deworming purposes as far as I know. Threadworms and tapeworms can be taken care of by safeguard. This is the dose I got from Pam over at the meatgoats yahoo list. 


"Ivermectin 1% injectable is .018cc/lb. I used the safeguard 10% oral 
suspension as directed for goats, for suspected e. cunniculi. Dose was 
.023 cc/lb."

The safeguard is the liquid that is sold for goats. I de-worm and coccidia treat any incoming stock. I have also had to treat the meat litters for coccidia a week or so after I wean them. Hopefully you won't have to do that. I think I must have gotten some infected stock. Hope this helps. ~ Jo


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

[email protected] LaudoDeumFa said:


> "Ivermectin 1% injectable is .018cc/lb. I used the safeguard 10% oral
> suspension as directed for goats, for suspected e. cunniculi. Dose was
> .023 cc/lb." Jo


Exactly what I was looking for ... thanks.


----------

